# Banshee Amp Proto... 4.6lbs



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

Banshee's fully dedicated DJ frame, due out in a couple months. Only 4.6lbs. Comes raw. Integated headset. 400mm chainstays.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Dedicated DJ frame with ISCG mounts. Covers all bases...

Looks clean.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Looks cool.


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

Designed for what size fork. and 400mm CS are...what...right around 15"?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

400 divided by 25.4, which means right around 15,748031496062992125984251968504 inches. Silly americans with your refusal of using the metric system, a system the rest of the world uses.


----------



## karmapolice (Sep 1, 2007)

hey gotta stand out from the crowd, funny thing is in our military or at least the Army we used the metric system lol


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

According to Convert.exe it's 15.74798"  (cool little program, grab it)


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

that actually looks like a nice bike!


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

you can always just type it into googe, they convert it too


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Or you can divide it by 25.4...


----------



## bringdoom (Sep 1, 2007)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Or you can divide it by 25.4...


Some of us arent as good at math as others............

I worded it that way to make you think it was a stereotype because If I remeber your asian, but it wasnt, lol. It was actually because I have been out of school for 7 years, its one of those if you dont use it you loose it deals, lol.


----------



## Jiffycake (Sep 22, 2005)

Frame looks nice.


----------

